# Door Wont Open



## XVR6wagonX (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a 96 Passat. When i bought the car a little over a month ago the passenger side rear door can't open and still can't. It's missing the lock pin on top to it can't be locked or unlocked, and the whole locking system seems to have fallen to the bottom of the door and i don't think i can take the door apart if its not open (not sure about that). Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?

Here are some pictures of it.
















This is what a normal lock looks like with out the little pin thing on top.


----------



## XVR6wagonX (Jul 26, 2009)

and the handle on the outside is broken. Come on, no one wants to help me?


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (XVR6wagonX)*

if the handle outside is broken then just remove it. Now push down on the lever inside the hole where the door handle would normally be to push the lever.


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

He's right. If the handle is broke, you won't mind breaking it some more, so you can actually fix the problem. After you get the door open, take off the interior door panel to expose the missing or broken pieces. Chances are you are missing a plastic clip that holds the lock rod into place. you have to get into the door to fix this right. so getting the door open is the first step.


----------



## XVR6wagonX (Jul 26, 2009)

wow, i don't know why i didn't think of that. hahaha. thanks guys.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

don't screw up the door. The handle is expendable, be careful when you try and remove the busted handle.


----------



## XVR6wagonX (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah, i tried to take the handle off the other day. anyone know how to do it without breaking it more than it already is?


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (XVR6wagonX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XVR6wagonX* »_yeah, i tried to take the handle off the other day. anyone know how to do it without breaking it more than it already is?

plan on buying a new handle....period. Break that thing off already, its been a week since you posted this....just make it happen already. hahaha


----------



## XVR6wagonX (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah, i am planning on buying a new one. haha.


----------

